# por favor una ayuda para programar el pic 16f84



## Filux (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola todos, por favor agradeceria a la persona q me ayudara con la programacion de este pic, o me dieran la direccion de alguna pagina q me de las indicaciones para lograr comprender como debo trabajar y mejor aun obtener buenos resultados al momento de implementarlo

agradesco las respuestas

porfa si me pueden contactar este es mi correo:

No está permitido publicar correos

agredesco de antemano la colaboraciòn


----------



## kraxyny_advance (Nov 19, 2006)

que deseas hacer con el pic?    que proyecto


----------



## cota178 (Nov 19, 2006)

Saludos:
Si deseas programar el pic16f84, necesitas:
1-conocer el set de instrucciones, que son todos los nemonicos para programar el pic
2-conocer los registros internos del pic, ya que al conocer su arquitectura, sabras como implementar tus proyectos

Para estos primeros dos puntos, te recomiendo que revises la hoja del fabricante y esta página:
, aqui describen cada registro del pic16f84

otros conocimientos necesarios son:
3-Compilador, ya sea que los programas los realices en MPLAM o en alto nivel, como c++ o Visual Basic
4-siempre hacer diagramas de flujo de tus proyectos, te ayudaran a simplificarte la vida.

Espero que estos consejos te ayuden a comenzar


----------



## Filux (Nov 20, 2006)

Lo que necesito hacer es una secuencia de luces, algo facil, yo vi este tema, pero creen no lo recuerdo, es algo triste, simplemente necesito algo de ayuda para recordar como es la implementacion y como va la simulacion en el mplab.
es en si algo mas concreto, claro q si me pueden ayudar algo mas, porfa intento ejecutar un cronometro, o una ruleta, cualquiera de estos dos.

agradesco su ayuda.


----------

